

How to thumbnail an image in real-time (line by line)? - skeltoac
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5916865/how-to-produce-thumbnails-in-real-time

======
JoachimSchipper
This needs a "what are you really trying to do?"

~~~
benologist
I would guess on the fly optimizing for mobile/etc devices, shaving up to 100s
of kilobytes off page sizes in a best case scenario - zoomed right out where
all the images are really tiny, without the delay of having to wait for them
to fetch the completed file first.

Another interesting approach would be to not only resize them like the guy's
doing but to patch it all together into a spritesheet along the way - on the
fly transformation of 30 requests/120kb of images becoming a single request
for the shrunk down, merged version.

Even outside of mobile it could "speed up the web" by optimizing & resizing
uncompressed or resized-in-html images everywhere.

It sounds like it has some really interesting applications.

